# PANIK - Haarriss im Steuerrohr!



## [email protected] (30. November 2007)

Hallo Leute, 

Winterzeit ist Servicezeit. Also ran an die Bergwerks. 

S c h o c k ! 

An einem unserer vier Mercury SL hat sich ein Haarriss im Steuerrohr gebiltet. Es ist etwa einen cm lang und sitzt oben vorne (in Fahrtrichtung gesehen auf etwa 1 Uhr).
Leider kann ich nicht sagen, seit wann der Riss besteht. Nebenbei ist es der einzige unserer Rahmen, bei welchem ich den Steuersatz nicht selber eingepresst habe. 

Was kann man tun? 

mfg.
[email protected]

.


----------



## Exekuhtot (30. November 2007)

Aller Wahrscheinlichkeit nach Wegwerfen. Definitiv nicht mehr mit fahren. Foto wäre hilfreich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## pedale3 (30. November 2007)

...aus'm Bauch raus würde ich sagen: Oben ist nicht so tragisch und die größten Kräfte treten am unteren Lager auf.
Da kannst Du prima ne billige Rohrschelle aus'm Baumarkt verschrauben. Ach so, 2,5g extra kommen am Mercury SL ja nicht so gut

Lässt sich bestimmt per Schweißer reparieren, frag mal bei BW nach. Ich würd's einfach weiter fahren und beobachten ob der Riss weiter wandert, vielleicht machst Du Dir dazu am Ende von dem Riss ne Markierung mit nem Edding.

/Pedale.


----------



## SLichti (2. Dezember 2007)

Hast Du ein Bild??

Eventuell ist es nur der Lack..?!
Es können kleine Risse beim einpressen des Steuersatzes entstehen, vor Allem wenn das Rohr nicht gefräst wurde. Die klare Beschichtung, die als zweiter Auftrag auf den Rahmen kommt, ist lange nicht so "flexibel" wie die farbigen Beschichtungen. Wenn Du jetzt noch eine recht helle Farbe hast, kann Schmutz diesen kleinen Riss unterwandern, und es sieht auf denersten Blickk aus wie ein Riss im Rohr.

Du könntest Dir auch mal die Mühe machen, und den Steuersatz komplett ausbauen, dann kann man sofort erkennen ob ein eventueller Riss sich durch die gesamte Wandstärke zieht.

Sollte das der Falls sein: Einschicken!

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (2. Dezember 2007)

Der Steuersatz ist natürlich schon ausgebaut ...

Der Riss geht durch's Material und ist auch innen sichtbar! 

Ich werde mal den örtlichen Alu-Schweisser befragen, vielleicht sieht er ja eine professionelle Möglichkeit. 

.


----------



## S.D. (2. Dezember 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Der Steuersatz ist natürlich schon ausgebaut ...
> 
> Der Riss geht durch's Material und ist auch innen sichtbar!
> 
> ...



Meiner Meinung nach war´s das mit dem Rahmen. Empfehlungen, einfach so damit weiterzufahren, halte ich für unverantwortlich.
Eigentlich müßte Bergwerk den Rahmen auf Kulanz tauschen. 
Daß Bergwerk nach der Insolvenz jegliche Garantieleistungen für Bikes, die noch vor der Insolvenz gekauft wurden, ablehnt, mag zwar rechtlich einwandfrei zu sein, allerdings ist sowas für die Kundschaft, die sehr viel in ihr Bike investiert hat, nicht zufriedenstellend.
Mir gefallen die Bikes von Bergwerk super, allerdings ist mir das Risiko zu groß, daß ich sehr viel Geld investiere und man mich hinterher im Regen stehen läßt.

Gruss


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (3. Dezember 2007)

Hallo [email protected],

gerne würde ich mir den Rahmen mit dem verbauten Steuersatz und der Gabel ansehen. Wie könnten wir das organisieren ?
RK


----------



## jasper (3. Dezember 2007)

RK @ BERGWERK schrieb:


> Hallo [email protected],
> 
> gerne würde ich mir den Rahmen mit dem verbauten Steuersatz und der Gabel ansehen. Wie könnten wir das organisieren ?
> RK



der steuersatz ist nicht mehr verbaut, wenn man kandy glauben schenken darf.


----------



## pedale3 (3. Dezember 2007)

S.D. schrieb:


> Meiner Meinung nach war´s das mit dem Rahmen. Empfehlungen, einfach so damit weiterzufahren, halte ich für unverantwortlich.
> Eigentlich müßte Bergwerk den Rahmen auf Kulanz tauschen....



Hast Du Dir mal die Wandstärke von nem Steuerrohr angesehen? Glaubst Du das reisst von Jetzt auf Gleich von Oben bis unten auf? Dabei springen dann beide Lagerschalen nach Vorne aus dem Steuerrohr und der Lenker hängt nur noch an den Bautenzügen? Pessimist!
Da hat doch jemand die Lagerschale mit zuviel Spannung verbaut. Das der Riss jetzt noch länger wird ist doch garnicht gesagt.

Wenn BW anbietet den Rahmen zu checken ist's natürlich optimal. Ist ja eh Mistwetterzeit.

/Pedale


----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2007)

@RK: 
der Rahmen ist bereits komplett nackig, alles abgebaut. 

Pforzheim ist 500 km entfernt, ansehen ist als nicht so einfach möglich. 
Den Rahmen durch die Gegend schicken wird auch nicht viel bringen, da Bergwerk ohnehin keine Garantie leisten wird - oder kannst du uns Hoffnung machen? 

Serien-Nummer ist: 04 07 193

.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (3. Dezember 2007)

ohne Kosten geht das sicherlich nicht ! RK
Was ist mit dem Schweißen vor Ort geworden ?
Was war das für´ne Größe ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## [email protected] (3. Dezember 2007)

Beim Schweisser war ich noch nicht. 
Bevor wir das machen möchte ich noch was anderes probieren, nämlich einen schmalen Stahlring aus dem Ganzen drehen und aufpressen. 

Grösse? Meinst du die Rahmenhöhe? RH = M

.


----------



## SLichti (4. Dezember 2007)

halthalthalt Leute!
Am Steuerrohr kann man nicht einfach rumschweißen...!!

Da kommt ein extremer Verzug drauf, und danach passt gar nichts mehr (es sei denn Du schweißt Dir die Steursatzschale gleich mit rein!)

Fragen:
 - Hast Du eine Rechnung von dem Rahmen?? Wann wurde er gekauft?
 - Ist vor der Rahmennummer noch ein kleines "w" eingefräst?
 - War das Steuerrohr ausgerieben (also nicht nur plangefräst)??  Das Mercury SL Steuerrohr wird aufgrund seiner dünnen Wandstärke mit etwas Untermass produziert, somit ist ein Schweißverzug nachträglich besser auszugleichen! MUß also nachgefräst sein. Was ich mir bei einem "Blowout-Insolvenz-Kauf-Schnäppchen", wenn es einer war, nicht vorstellen kann...
 - wurde die Kante an der Innenseite nach dem fräsen gefast?
 - Welche Gabel war verbaut?

Der Steuersatz wird benötigt um die Maßhaltigkeit zu prüfen! Von 5 Steuersätzen haben 5 Stück ein eigenes Maß.

Rahmen versenden ist nichts dramatisches, also her mit dem Ding... Der BW Schweißer schaut sich den Rahmen an (evt. Steuerrohr tauschen), ansonsten findet RK in jedem Fall eine Lösung für Dich!

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## [email protected] (4. Dezember 2007)

Zum ersten: der Rahmen gehört nicht mir, sondern einem Mädel unserer "Bergwerk-Gruppe". 

Bei der Seriennummer ist kein "w". 

Lagersitz nachgefräst oder ausgerieben? 
Prinzipiell erwarte ich mir beim Kauf eines 1000-Euro-Rahmens, dass man an solchen Stellen nichts mehr selber nacharbeiten muss. 
Ich habe mittlerweile verschiedenste Markenrahmen aufgebaut, hatte aber noch nie derartige Sorgen! 
Bei den drei ersten Mercurys habe ich den Steuersatz eigenhändig eingepresst, es gab und gibt keinerlei Probleme. 

Dieser gerissene Rahmen wurde mit bereits eingepresstem Ritchey-Steuersatz gekauft. 
Verbaut wurde eine RockShox REBA - wobei dies eigentlich nebensächlich sein müsste. 

Nachdem Bergwerk sich aller alten Garantie-Verpflichtungen entzieht, sehe ich auch keinen Grund, den Rahmen einzuschicken. 
Das Steuerrohr zu tauschen wird nicht billig sein, weil der Rahmen dann ja wieder gepulvert werden muss. 
Da kämen schnell einige hundert Euro zusammen ... 

.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (4. Dezember 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Bei den drei ersten Mercurys habe ich den Steuersatz eigenhändig eingepresst, es gab und gibt keinerlei Probleme.



dann ist ja alles bestens.


----------



## RK @ BERGWERK (4. Dezember 2007)

[email protected] schrieb:


> Nachdem Bergwerk sich aller alten Garantie-Verpflichtungen entzieht, sehe ich auch keinen Grund, den Rahmen einzuschicken.
> Da kämen schnell einige hundert Euro zusammen ...



war ja nur ein Vorschlag unserer Seite Dir/Euch gegenüber Entgegenkommen zu zeigen. 
Weiterhin viel Spaß mit Euren Bikes.  

beste Grüße
RK


----------



## [email protected] (4. Dezember 2007)

Ähhh - welches Entgegenkommen - hab' ich was übersehen? 

Es gibt doch keine Garantie oder Kulanz seitens Bergwerk für diesen "alten" Rahmen, oder? 

.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (4. Dezember 2007)

Er schrieb doch, dass ein entgegenkommen auf jeden Fall machbar wäre. Zwar kein neuer Rahmen aber immerhin eine günstigere Reperatur oder ähnliches.

Kommt halt drauf an wie wichtig dem Mädel der Rahmen ist....


----------



## salzbrezel (4. Dezember 2007)

> halthalthalt Leute!
> Am Steuerrohr kann man nicht einfach rumschweißen...!!
> 
> Da kommt ein extremer Verzug drauf, und danach passt gar nichts mehr (es sei denn Du schweißt Dir die Steursatzschale gleich mit rein!)



Möglich ist schweißen am Steuerrohr, siehe hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=272086&highlight=manitou


----------



## Fretchen (5. Dezember 2007)

AAAAAHHHHHAAAAAHHAAAAAAAAAAAAAA!!!!!!!
Kulanz und Bergwerk


----------



## Optimizer (5. Dezember 2007)

Mensch! RK will doch hier freiwillig bei nem Problem "behilflich" sein; und wenn nur ne vergünstigte Reparatur rausspringt... besser als Rahmen wegschmeißen. Ich kenn zwar nicht die Fakten, ob der Rahmen schon x Jahre alt ist, ob's noch Garantie gibt oder nicht, aber ich würds wenigstens mal hinschicken. Ist alles besser als maulen und meckern und sich dann ein Endorfin kaufen....


----------



## Fretchen (5. Dezember 2007)

Optimizer schrieb:


> Mensch! RK will doch hier freiwillig bei nem Problem "behilflich" sein; und wenn nur ne vergünstigte Reparatur rausspringt... besser als Rahmen wegschmeißen. Ich kenn zwar nicht die Fakten, ob der Rahmen schon x Jahre alt ist, ob's noch Garantie gibt oder nicht, aber ich würds wenigstens mal hinschicken. Ist alles besser als maulen und meckern und sich dann ein Endorfin kaufen....



Ich denke nach vier Mal auf neu gepulverten Rahmen warten - auf'm Bergwerk Treffen ne total zerdellerte Kralle ausm Steuersatz heben und mir anhören müssen, da hätte ich doch mutwillig dran rum manipulliert (nur weil man sich scheinbar die eigene Unfähigkeit nicht eingestehen kann........) - kann man schon mal "leicht säuerlich" sein.......

Bei so viel Ärger schei.t man halt irgendwann auf die 300 ebbes euro die man eigentlich noch zu kriegen hätte und geht zu Leuten die was drauf haben UND wissen wie man mit Kunden umgeht.
Ich habe im übrigen zwei Endorfin  
Und es war ja schon damals mehr als arm wie viele aufm Bergwerk Treffen überhaupt noch Bergwerk gefahren sin.........
Eigentlich traurig, ich hatte mir das Faunus ja auch nicht gekauft, weil ich dachte: Och ich nehm mal nen Rad was richtig kacke is......


----------



## SLichti (5. Dezember 2007)

wahnsinn... 
Hab ich schon wieder bock auf dieses Forum...

Bin dann wech...

rideOn
Stefan


----------



## Mineur (5. Dezember 2007)

Uff, ich bin nicht der Einzige, dem das ewige Gestänkere und das Aufkochen alter Geschichten auf den Senkel geht!

Dabei hätte ich allen Grund, nicht alles nur rosa zu sehen, was aus der Pfortzheimer Edelschmiede kommt (kam). Stefan Lichtner erinnert sich bestimmt an die Probleme, die die meiner Meinung nach tollen BEES-Dämpfer den LSD-Fahrern bereiteten.

Ich steuere einfach etwas Philosphisches bei:
"Nun ist es aber nichts weniger als selbstverständlich, daß wir logisch berechtigt sein sollen, von besonderen Sätzen, und seien es noch so viele, auf allgemeine Sätze zu schließen. Ein solcher Schluss kann sich ja immer als falsch erweisen: Bekanntlich berechtigen uns noch so viele Beobachtungen von weißen Schwänen nicht zu dem Satz, dass alle Schwäne weiß sind." (Popper)

Mensch, hatte ich Glück, kein weißer Schwan bei der Reparatur meines Haarrisses im Sitzrohr gewesen zu sein!

Was will mineur uns hiermit sagen?

LG

mineur


----------



## daif (5. Dezember 2007)

und immer druff ....  
Was fürn Sinn hat das???
Es laaaaaaaaaaaaanweeeeiiiillllt!!

Und Frettchen, im Gegensatz zu den Problemen die es zweifelsohne mit deinem Bike gab (und wo du zu Recht unzufrieden/sauer bist), gibt es diverse andere die keine Probleme haben / hatten. Du solltest ausserdem nicht vergessen, dass es BW länger nicht gut ging und sie eine Insolvenz hinter sich haben, deswegen gab es lange keine neuen Modelle und da viele Bikefreaks sich gerne mal was neues leisten sind sie auf andere Marken ausgewichen. Das heisst nicht das alles was BW geboten schlecht ist! Deswegen Fremdmarken. Ausserdem waren einige auch nicht BW-Anhänger sondern Freunde von den Forenten.
Also Kirche im Dorf lassen..... 

@andere
Der Herr Kupper bietet hier seine Hilfe an. Hat er damit was falsch gemacht?
Das Steuerrohr ist kaputt, das Kind ist in den Brunnen gefallen.
Ungeschehen kann er es nicht machen, also was bringt das ewige "..das hätte ich mir nicht erwartet von so einem Rahmen, das darf nicht passieren".. Ja neeee is klar! Niemand will das und niemand "erwartet" das. Schon gar nicht BW!
Also was bleibt übrig?
Schadensbegrenzung / behebung!

Das erfordert aber, dass der Rahmen erstmal angeschaut werden kann. Dass der Herr K nicht einfach einen neuen Rahmen losschicken kann sollte klar sein. (Zumindest wenn man bei klarem Verstand ist)
Also warum nicht einschicken???? Dann überlegen ob Reparatur Sinn macht oder BW vielleicht ein gutes Angebot auf nen neuen Rahmen machen kann oder was weiss ich. Der Herr Kupper ist ein sehr vernünftiger Kollege und mit ihm kann man (sofern man willig ist) sicher gemeinsam eine Lösung finden!!

@Kandy
wirklich blöd, aber wenn der Rahmen alt ist bzw. die neuen Eigner keine Garantieleistungen übernehmen muss wohl ein Kompromiss her!
Ich hoffe, dass ihr zusammenkommt. Setz dich halt mal telefonisch mit dem RK in Verbindung....

grüße,
david
dem das Aufkochen alter Geschichten, dauernde Stänkereien und Märchen auch auf den S. gehen. Aber dies scheint das Paradeforum dafür zu sein. Gibt es in den anderen Markenforen auch so viel Gemaule und Geläster? (Und das geht viel weiter als an fretchen!!! ich sag nur hupert usw....damit meine ich sämtliche Threads)


----------



## Fretchen (5. Dezember 2007)

daif schrieb:


> und immer druff ....
> Was fürn Sinn hat das???
> Es laaaaaaaaaaaaanweeeeiiiillllt!!
> 
> ...



Sorry mich langweilt das net!
Und warum sind die wohl ständig wieder kurz vorm Abgang.
Nach den Telefonaten mit denen wundert mich das net.
Die ham mir *gedroht*, weil ich einen Tatsachenbericht hier rein geschrieben hab.
Wie arm ist das denn?


----------



## daif (5. Dezember 2007)

@fretchen
ja, bei dir scheint echt alles auf einmal eingetreten zu sein... gibt ja auch nix dran zu rütteln...
Aber das wurde hier ja lang diskutiert und du hast ja auch die Konsequenz daraus gezogen.

BW hat aber (endlich) eine neue Kraft ins Boot geholt, die sich mit Öffentlichkeitsarbeit und Kundenkontakt (uvm) beschäftigt und ich finde der Rüdiger Kupper / BW hat auf jeden Fall die Chance verdient die Dinge zum Besseren zu kehren!

Also sollte sich der Threadsteller / die Besitzerin des Rahmens persönlich mit BW  / Rüdiger Kupper in Verbindung setzen und eine Lösung erarbeiten.
Da hilft es nichts wenn man ständig bemängelt wie "schlecht" sich BW in der Vergangenheit verhalten hat. Besonders dem Threadsteller hilft das nix bei seiner Problemlösung.

Natürlich soll / muss man bei Problemen nicht schweigen (das muss man eigentlich nicht laut sagen oder?), aber mittlerweile sind einzelne Themen hier wirklich schon überstrapaziert und unzählige Male mit selbem Ergebnis diskutiert worden! Wo ist der Sinn?

grüße,
david


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fretchen (5. Dezember 2007)

daif schrieb:


> @fretchen
> ja, bei dir scheint echt alles auf einmal eingetreten zu sein... gibt ja auch nix dran zu rütteln...
> Aber das wurde hier ja lang diskutiert und du hast ja auch die Konsequenz daraus gezogen.
> 
> ...



Das Problem sollte ja dann auch wohl BW lösen, oder.....
(Also wenn was mit meinem Rad is ruf ich bei Endorfin an und erkläre was los ist, egal wie alt oder neu mein Rad ist.
So wie sich der Geschäftsführer bei Kauf und Inspektion auch stundenlang für uns Zeit genommen hat, uns beraten und bei Fragen weitergeholfen hat.)

Wiso muss man dann einen Thread aufmachen?
Für so etwas ist der Hersteller da.

Wenn ein Bikehersteller Kunden haben und behalten will sollte er einfach kulant sein. Dann würde auch keiner nörgeln, meckern usw.

Ich wünsche dem Rüdiger, dass er in dem Laden mal ordentlich was gerade biegt. Dann müssten solche Threads doch auch eigentlich ausbleiben.....


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2007)

Oh, da geht ja ordentlich was ab .... 

Nun, im Falle "unseres" Risses im Steuerrohr hatte ich von vorne herein keine Hoffnung auf praktikable Hilfe seitens Bergwerk. Es ist ja seit längerem bekannt, dass sich BW seit dem Neustart für alle Altlasten nicht verantwortlich zeigt - das ist zwar eine Sauerei, aber rechtlich wohl gedeckt. 

Wir wollen den Rahmen jedenfalls nicht mit Kostenaufwand bei BW reparieren lassen, das würde grob überschlagen nämlich wohl mindestens 300 Euro kosten. 

Mir ging es bei dem Posting eigentlich nur um Ideen von euch, wie man den Rahmen kostengünstig instand setzen und weiterverwenden kann. 
Ich habe nun einen schmalen Stahlring mit knappen Untermass drehen lassen, diesen erwärmt und auf das Steuerrohr aufgesteckt. Nach dem Abkühlen sitzt der Ring nun bombenfest. Das Ganze macht einen zuverlässigen Eindruck und schaut auch nicht nach Bastelei aus. 

.


----------



## tomblume (6. Dezember 2007)

na dann herzlichen Glückwunsch zu dieser Lösung. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Du dann auch dafür haften willst, wenn die Gute wegen Kollaps des Rahmens auf die Schnauze fällt. Kopfschüttel.

Grüße und weg,

Tom


----------



## [email protected] (6. Dezember 2007)

Na, dann erklär bitte mal, warum der Rahmen kollabieren sollte! 
Oder willst du einfach nur das Maul aufreissen? 

.


----------



## daif (6. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected]

ok, ich kenne mich zwar null aus mit solchen "Reparaturen", aber ich hoffe, dass es wirklich hält wie du sagst und die Dame noch viele Kilometer Spass mit ihrem Radl hat! 

Grüße,
daif


----------



## pedale3 (6. Dezember 2007)

@[email protected]: gute Idee mit dem Ring! Hätte da auch keine Bedenken.

@frustrierte: Au Backe, muß hier JEDER Fred genutzt wird um seine persönlichen Erfahrungen mit BW auszukotzen. Oder was haben konkret Haarrisse im Lack mit dem Haarriss Problem von [email protected] in dem einen Steuerrohr zu kriegen?

Und in diesem Fall müsste [email protected] sich m.E. erstmal an den Kollegen halten, der den Steuersatz "verpresst" hat!

Grütze,
/Pedale


----------



## Lametta (6. Dezember 2007)

Schreib den Bergwerkrahmen ab und kauf Dir ein *Liteville 301*. Seit 2004 gibt es bei diesem Produkt - auch bei härtestem Einsatz - keine Rahmenrisse oder -brüche.

Gruß
Lametta


----------



## pedale3 (7. Dezember 2007)

OK, dann fahren wir ab Morgen alle denselben Bock und unterscheiden uns maximal beim MK


----------



## raffic (7. Dezember 2007)

Ich bin mit meinem Bergwerk was ich seit 2002 habe vollkommen zufrieden. Den Service habe ich einmal in Anspruch genommen. Verlief auch alles glatt. Klar macht man mal schlechte Erfahrungen und man ärgert sich darüber. Dann ziehe ich meine Konsequenzen  daraus und gut ist. Und wenn ich das Produkt einfach geil finde kauf ich es mir trotzdem nochmal. Hab ich mit meinem Mac auch so gemacht. Hatte mal einen der war irgendwie komplett ******* immer war was anderes. Und der Service: Ach da gab es eigentlich gar keinen. Da ich die Rechner aber einfach spitze finde hab ich mir wieder einen gekauft und alles ist wieder super. In dem Fall kann man genauso sagen für das was man für einen Mac ausgibt kann man jawohl einen spitzen Service verlangen usw usw.... Blablabla 

Ist mir langweilig wenn ich das immmer wieder lese


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## weberknecht (9. Dezember 2007)

_Wenn ein Bikehersteller Kunden haben und behalten will sollte er einfach kulant sein. Dann würde auch keiner nörgeln, meckern usw.

Ich wünsche dem Rüdiger, dass er in dem Laden mal ordentlich was gerade biegt. Dann müssten solche Threads doch auch eigentlich ausbleiben.....[/QUOTE]_

Wenn von Bergwerken und Waldzwergen die Rede ist, kann es zu Irritationen beim Leser führen, da es phonetisch nicht ganz leicht ist zu unterscheiden, ob es sich um Bergwerke oder Waldzwerge handelt. Es ist aber relativ selten, das ein Waldzwerg ein Bergwerk fährt oder Bergwerke in der Umgebung der Waldzwerge gebaut werden. Wenn allerdings Waldzwerge ein Bergwerk bauen, handelt es sich demzufolge um ein Waldzwergbergwerk. Wenn ein Waldzwerg dann auch noch damit fährt, ist es dann offensichtlich ein Bergwerkwaldzwerg................... Ende


----------



## Fretchen (9. Dezember 2007)

raffic schrieb:


> Ich bin mit meinem Bergwerk was ich seit 2002 habe vollkommen zufrieden. Den Service habe ich einmal in Anspruch genommen. Verlief auch alles glatt. Klar macht man mal schlechte Erfahrungen und man ärgert sich darüber. Dann ziehe ich meine Konsequenzen  daraus und gut ist. Und wenn ich das Produkt einfach geil finde kauf ich es mir trotzdem nochmal. Hab ich mit meinem Mac auch so gemacht. Hatte mal einen der war irgendwie komplett ******* immer war was anderes. Und der Service: Ach da gab es eigentlich gar keinen. Da ich die Rechner aber einfach spitze finde hab ich mir wieder einen gekauft und alles ist wieder super. In dem Fall kann man genauso sagen für das was man für einen Mac ausgibt kann man jawohl einen spitzen Service verlangen usw usw.... Blablabla
> 
> Ist mir langweilig wenn ich das immmer wieder lese



Lies es nicht Hase


----------



## Liwi (11. Dezember 2007)

Sorry, jetzt muß ich meinen Senf auch mal dazu abgeben.
Hört sofort auf mit diesem Rahmen in der Gegend rum zu fahren.
Die Idee mit dem Stahlring ist schon nicht schlecht , bin mir aber ziemlich sicher dass der Riß wandern wird bei weiterer Belastung. 
Lebensgefährlich so weiter mit dem Rahmen zu fahren!

Happy Trails

Liwi


----------



## Liwi (26. Dezember 2007)

So irrsinnig es auch klingen mag........................verfolgt den Verlauf des Haarrisses und bohrt am Ende davon ein Loch in den Rahmen . Muß nicht sonderlich groß sein ( 2-3 mm ) aber dafür wandert der Riss nicht mehr weiter.
Mit dem Teil wird ja den Warnungen zum Trotz weiter gefahren


----------



## Exekuhtot (26. Dezember 2007)

Ähm, deine Antwort ist so nicht ganz haltbar, wenn das Material durch den Riss ofensichtlich schon geschwächt ist, worst du mit der Bohrung eher das gegenteil 
bewirken. Also bei sicherheitsunrelevanten Teilen mag das eine Möglichkeit sein aber niemals beim Steuerrohr!!!


----------



## Liwi (26. Dezember 2007)

Zumindest wandert dann der Riss nicht mehr weiter und das Steuerohr kollabiert sich nicht ins Nirvana.
So wie ich das hier verstanden habe will der Besitzer so weiter fahren............kann er auch gerne tun . Ich bin der felsenfesten Überzeugung der Riss wird so weiterwandern.Bohrt er ein Loch rein, so bescheuert das auch klingen mag, bleibt er so wie er jetzt ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Exekuhtot (26. Dezember 2007)

Es geht darum, dass es ein Scherwirkung geben muss, welche den Riss verursacht bzw, welche das Material auseinander treibt ich kann mit nicht vorstellen dass der Risss durch ein Loch stoppt. Denn das material ist ja im bereich des Risses nicht mehr tragfähig sprich wenn der Riss durch ein fünftel des Steuerrohrs geht, dann tragen nur noch vier Drittel die einwirkenden Kräfte und dass wird auf Dauer nicht halten!!!


----------



## Liwi (26. Dezember 2007)

Fakt ist!
Das Steuerrohr ist hin.
Der Riss wird bei Beanspruchung weiter wandern.
Wie das weitere Verhalten des Steuerrohres durch eine Bohrung ist kann niemand mit 100 % iger Sicherheit sagen.
Das mit der Bohrung ist ein Notbehelf und keine Endlösung.
Macht man bei größeren Motoren ( ab 75 KW ) die weit mehr Belastungen ausgeliefert sind auch so wenn sich ein Haarriss am Motorfuß aufzeigt.

Wie gesagt 

NOTBEHELF


----------



## [email protected] (28. Dezember 2007)

Das mit dem kleinen Loch am Ende des Risses haben wir uns auch schon überlegt - das ist eine gängige Methode, Risse zu stoppen. 
Ich denke aber, der Riss wird nicht weiterwandern, weil der Stahlring das Rohr ja nun stabilisiert und die Kräfte aufnimmt. 

Natürlich wird das Steuerohr aber genauestens beobachtet - im schlimmsten 
Fall wird unser jüngstes Bergwerk-Mitglied die Saison auf anderem Material bestreiten ... 

.


----------



## Liwi (28. Dezember 2007)

Würde ich auch sagen!
Nehmt lieber einen anderen Rahmen und  schickt das defekte Teil dann doch mal lieber zu Bergwerk.
Ich bin mir da relativ sicher, dass es da eine vernünftige Lösung geben wird.
Ist ja nicht so , dass man das defekte Steuerrohr nicht durch ein neues ersetzen kann.Neue Beschichtung wäre dann auch fällig.

Auf jeden Fall würde ich den Rahmen in dem jetzigen Zustand nicht mehr zum fahren verwenden, es sei denn Ihr habt einen sehr großen Feind


----------

